# Greetings and Salutations



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Everybody! Just registered and thought I would introduce myself. I am he who is known as Squishy Monkey, but you can call me Squishy.

I am been in love with the idea of sailing for a long time. In 1991 I took a trip to Germany to visit my exchange brother's family, and they took me sailing on the Lake of Constance. Ever since then I have wanted to learn to sail.

I have finally made up my mind that this is the year I am going to do it. Like any new endeavor, I like to learn as much as I can about it. This seems like a good place to do that.

Well, it looks like I have a lot of reading and learning to do. Hope to see you all around.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome, Squishy!


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

Welcome aboard Squishy! Glad to have you with us.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome Squishy...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome Squishy, you'll love this site.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard. Best of luck with fullfilling your desires.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Howdy..Howdy...No cam ...now go back to your cage and be a good boy...


----------

